# How to start listening to classical?



## ash0man (Jan 11, 2010)

Well, pretty much, I've always wanted to started listening to classical. However, there has always been a few things that have put me off. Firstly, just sheer intimidation at the amount there is, and not knowing where to start. That's, hopefully, where you guys will come in.

Secondly, I have never really fancied myself to have the patience to listen to an entire symphony. I've listened to the odd Chopin Nocturne here and there, but nothing any more ambitious than that. However, last week I discovered an album called "Palmless Prayer / Mass Murder Refrain", a collaboration between the post-rock band Mono, and electronic artist "Worlds End Girlfriend".

While it is primarily a post-rock record, it has also been called a neo-classical album. I have no idea how accurate this may be, but yeah. Also, it has a total running time that is comparable to a symphony, and I can sit and listen to it comfortably, showing that perhaps I do have the required patience.

So, if it's not too much to ask: could someone recommend me a composer/piece/symphony that is a little similar in style to the album mentioned, however tenuous its link to classical may be? I feel it would be a good way for me to start making my way into classical. The album itself shouldn't be too hard to find - I think it's on spotify, and is available for torrenting, if you have no qualms over illegally downloading music.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

I couldn't find the specific piece you listed, but I listened to a Mono album -- legally I might add  on my Rhapsody account. They sound a bit ambient to me.

You might like Alan Hovhaness:





Or maybe you're interested in a smaller work, like this Hovhaness piano piece:





Or you might like Arvo Part:





Or I could be way off. These are fairly slow atypical pieces. Much of classical is more lively than these samples.

That's really the beauty of so called classical. There's like 300 years worth of styles to pick from. These are just a wild guess. I recommend browsing You Tube samples before buying (or illegal streaming or whatever).  Try lots of different things, and if something doesn't grab you, just move on to the next. It may grab you ten years from now.

[ETA: I did find a link to some brief samples of the post rock album. It sounds interesting. Very 21st century:
http://www.amazon.com/Palmless-Prayer-Mass-Murder-Refrain/dp/B000H7ZZT2 ]


----------



## nefigah (Aug 23, 2008)

I'm not sure if the approach of "listening to something vaguely classically" would be the best way to go about getting into the genre. My personal opinion (and indeed, how I came to love the genre after being a rock guy all my life) is that the music will speak for itself. That is, you might be better served by giving a listen to a variety of what's popularly considered the "best" of classical music, and see if you like it.

When doing so, keep in mind that it might take more than 1 listen sometimes for something to hit you; such is the way of deep music. Also know that classical works best when you listen to it in a focused way, instead of using it as background while you do something else. (The latter point was a big epiphany for me, as before I got into classical, I almost always used music as a secondary activity--with primary activities being things like driving, cleaning house, using the computer, homework, whatever.)

As to where to start, I'm sure we have plenty of suggestions for you. Don't worry about immediately jumping into a >1 hour long symphony--there's pieces of all lengths. Here's some off the top of my head that would make a good intro:

Bach - Toccata and Fugue in D minor
Beethoven - "Pathetique" (piano sonata #8)
Mozart - Eine kleine nachtmusik
Beethoven - Symphonies #3 and 5 (at least the first movements if that's all you have patience for)
Vivaldi - The Four Seasons (pick your favorite season  )
Handel - Messiah (start with excerpts - individual arias and choruses)
Brahms - Symphony #4
Rachmaninov (sometimes spelled Rachmaninoff) - Rhapsody on a Theme of Paganini, variation 18
Mozart - Requiem (again, start with excerpts like the Dies irae)
Haydn - Symphony #94 "Surprise"

Obviously there are tons more, but listening to classical is a lifetime passion, so don't worry about the breadth and just enjoy yourself. As Weston says, there's hundreds of years of great music out there!


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto (Jan 1, 2010)

I would like to share with you how I started off, which I found effective because of how it made me branch out into other works by the same composer and eventually, into other composers. I simply took a beautiful tune/melody, investigated and listened to the entire piece. For example, Mozart's _Eine kleine Nachtmusik_ K.525 contains a few tunes that many recognise, so I listened to the entire piece, fell in love with Mozart; started to listen to more of his works, then his contemporaries etc. That's how I started with Barqoue music; I recall it was Bach's famous _Air_ from his Orchestral Suite BMW 1068, Handel's _Hallelujah - Messiah_, etc. For early Romantic, I picked Beethoven's 5th symphony with its strong opening and fell in love with this symphony, and eventually I listened to all nine symphonies etc.

It's more important that you pick some tunes that you, yourself, like and expand from there, rather than follow a list of someone else's, although of course, their list might already contain some pieces that could get you hooked.


----------



## David58117 (Nov 5, 2009)

I'll just add that if at all possible, you would greatly benefit by taking a college level music appreciation class. Or you could usually find the text books used on Amazon or ebay for not too much. "Classical music" covers a huge time period, and it really helps putting the history in perspective. That way, you can understand why Rachmaninoff doesn't sound anything like Mozart, what the differences are, and how the music evolved from one period to the next.


----------



## Ravellian (Aug 17, 2009)

The good news is that you probably know more classical music than you think! I suggest starting with this list and going down, listening to the music here. Then you can move on from there by exploring more works by the composers of your favorite pieces.

http://www.kickassclassical.com/classical-music-popular-famous-best-top-100-list.html

Also, check out this website: http://digitaldreamdoor.nutsie.com/pages/music0.html
Go to the classical section. There are some very good lists here of what is considered to be among the 'best' of each genre of classical music. Choose a genre, like symphonies, chamber music, keyboard music, or opera, then listen to the top 10-15 pieces on the list. Chances are, you'll find something you really really like.


----------



## Nagamori (Jan 13, 2010)

Just something I thought I'd add: in classical, it's important not to dismiss a piece based off a single performance of it... even professional players or orchestras will sometimes have a weak or boring interpretation of a piece. Therefore you have two things to judge: the piece itself, and the performance of it. Listening to a mediocre performance will probably help you lose interest in classical music fast. It'll be important to, when you're browsing through the pieces recommended here, try and find composers which you enjoy listening to. I can listen to Richter, Horowitz, or Rubinstein (among many others) play just about anything, personally.

Anyways, dunno if this would help but I've made a playlist for myself on youtube, maybe you'll like it:


----------



## SalieriIsInnocent (Feb 28, 2008)

This set, really got me started on classical. The sound quality isn't the greatest, but it will really introduce you in the most listener friendly way possible.

http://www.amazon.com/Classical-Mas...=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=music&qid=1263360899&sr=8-1

Other boxsets, like The Greatest Classical Collection Vol. 1 and 2, helped me even further, because each disc focused on a single composer, and each set had 10 cds. I still listen to them too.


----------



## C_Bach (Jan 13, 2010)

Bach certainly.As the most important person of baroque,bach is among the most famous musicians of classicals.I started to love Bach since I heard his French suites and Goldberg Variations.It's gorgeous.I am sure you'll love it.Among those French suites I love bwv 812-4 bwv 813-4 bwv 814-2 4 5 6.I have heard thousands of times and I still love to hear them.It's so gay to listen.Then you may try the Brandenburg Concertos then the uncompanied cello sutes.Here is the site for free download of his keyboard compositions.
http://www.pianosociety.com/cms/index.php?section=76


----------



## Lukecash12 (Sep 21, 2009)

C.Bach said:


> Bach certainly.As the most important person of baroque,bach is among the most famous musicians of classicals.


Hold your horses, sir!


----------



## C_Bach (Jan 13, 2010)

Lukecash12 said:


> Hold your horses, sir!



Actually they are very short and easy-understanding.


----------



## hell_storm2004 (Dec 24, 2009)

*Help For Starters!!*

Hi All,

I am a novice when it comes to classical music. I shouldn't even say novice, i have only heard of some Beethoven and Mozart and some other works. I would like to listen to it on a regular basis. Could you guys please guide me is knowing which composition is good and where to start. Any pointers would help. I don't want to get into the complexities of it now. Just something to please my ears!


----------



## kmisho (Oct 22, 2009)

I think a good way to proceed is to simply expand outward from what you already like. If you like some of Chopin's short solo piano work, give his piano concerto a try. If you like that, try some other piano concerti by other composers of the same time.

etc


----------



## mueske (Jan 14, 2009)

kmisho said:


> I think a good way to proceed is to simply expand outward from what you already like. If you like some of Chopin's short solo piano work, give his piano concerto a try. If you like that, try some other piano concerti by other composers of the same time.
> 
> etc


Lol, liking Chopin's concerto...

I'd say, if you like the short piano pieces, why not try the sonati? If you like them, try the late Beethoven sonati (29-30-31-32), if you like those, try a Beethoven piano concerto.

If you like the additions of orchestra, why not try a symphony by Beethoven? Numbers 1,5 and 8 are the shortest, so why not try the famous fifth, and build up symphonic music from there?

Or go from piano sonata, to violin or cello sonata, and so on and on, and on. And on.


----------



## C_Bach (Jan 13, 2010)

mueske said:


> Lol, liking Chopin's concerto...
> 
> I'd say, if you like the short piano pieces, why not try the sonati? If you like them, try the late Beethoven sonati (29-30-31-32), if you like those, try a Beethoven piano concerto.
> 
> ...


I started to love classical just as what you suggested


----------



## kmisho (Oct 22, 2009)

Come of it. There could be something about Chopin that he specifically finds attractive.

I started with 2 movies: Fantasia and 2001 a Space Odyssey. I hunted down the composers therein, listened to other works by them, etc. In short order I had a basic knowledge and appreciation of concert music spanning two centuries.


----------



## david johnson (Jun 25, 2007)

sample some online radio, public radio, visit you local public or college libraries for recordings...

dj


----------



## Joaf (Oct 22, 2009)

If you want happy sounding music with an emphasis on precision, then I'd go with music from the Classical period (Haydn, Mozart, Schubert, etc.). If you're looking for more emotional music go for the Romantic composers (Dvorak, Tchaikovsky, Brahms, Saint-Saens, Liszt, etc.). Impressionists (Debussy, Ravel, Delius, etc.) write music that is often subtle and aims at producing moods less drastic than those of romantic composers. Baroque composers (Bach, Handel, Telemann, Vivaldi, etc.) write solemn music which is usually intricate. 

Its worth noting that these catergories aren't clear cut: romantic composers sometimes write care-free sounding music, classical composers sober music, and so on.

Which composition is good? Good compositions sound good. Bad compositions sound bad. It's as simple as that. Mind you, a lot who champion avant-garde music will try to explain why their bad-sounding compositions are good.

I hope this helps.


----------



## hell_storm2004 (Dec 24, 2009)

Wow! Thanks guys! Now i have a lot of info and at least have a starting point. Thanks for the suggestions. Will give all the artists mentioned a try!


----------



## ScipioAfricanus (Jan 7, 2010)

I started to listen to classical music long before I purchased a CD. I became fascinated with the lives of Mozart and Beethoven. I began reading greedily, everything on them. This was when I was 13. There is something romantic about the life of Mozart the prodigy. Afterward I got the courage to purchase a mixed cd "Piano concertos by candlelight" at 18. From this I sampled music of Schumann, Rachmaninoff, Ravel, Beethoven etc. From then I simply moved to larger works.


----------



## sasalukac (Feb 3, 2010)

Honestly, coming from a person who's just getting into classical himself, I think a very good way to start is Clint Mansell. Most people would recognize at least a couple of his works, seeing as they were used in numerous movies and movie trailers:






if you like that, then go ahead and get the entire The Fountain soundtrack. The track "Death is the Road to Awe" is an 8min masterpiece whose last 45secs will give you goosebumps; beautiful explosion and violin.


----------



## ash0man (Jan 11, 2010)

Well I just came back after completely forgetting about posting this, and there's a wealth of recommendations. Thanks, all.

One more thing: Is there a specific CD which any of you could recommend to get me started, if I said I was interested in the Romantic era?


----------



## Head_case (Feb 5, 2010)

> Secondly, I have never really fancied myself to have the patience to listen to an entire symphony. I've listened to the odd Chopin Nocturne here and there, but nothing any more ambitious than that. However, last week I discovered an album called "Palmless Prayer / Mass Murder Refrain", a collaboration between the post-rock band Mono, and electronic artist "Worlds End Girlfriend".
> 
> While it is primarily a post-rock record, it has also been called a neo-classical album. I have no idea how accurate this may be, but yeah. Also, it has a total running time that is comparable to a symphony, and I can sit and listen to it comfortably, showing that perhaps I do have the required patience.


Hi there,

I wonder if you might enjoy trying the post-modern alternative rock bands?

http://www.rachelsband.com/

Rachels are a band on the Quarterstick Record Label - they are essentially a classical chamber ensemble, however write their own compositions and work in the alternative rock genre. It is so weird hearing June of 44 fans stop moshing around and sit down without daring to breathe, as they draw on the cello and violins.

You will probably enjoy Rachels' collaboration with Matmos (electronic band) - they made a masterpiece of an EP called 'Full on Night'. This predated their more serene work 'Selenography'.

The Section Quartet, are a string quartet - who interpret Radiohead and other contemporary bands for string quartet. You can get a gist of their work here:

http://www.myspace.com/thesectionquartet

I feel lukewarm about recommending mainstream classical like Bach/Mozart/Beethoven or anything romantic. That kind of stuff is what I listened to as a teenager with a vast library of music. Now, it just sounds like middle of the road music to my ears. The early 20th century genre is my favourite, but it is also quite inaccessible to a lot of easy listeners or those who favour the romantic/Teutonic stuff.


----------



## ash0man (Jan 11, 2010)

Rachel's certainly do look interesting, and according to last.fm they are post-rock, so I'll definitely check them out.

As for listening to the "mainstream classical", that's kind of what I had in mind - to crack the well known stuff before moving on to more specialised genres and eras. I'll gladly take any recommendations on early 20th century stuff though (preferably a specific CD, as opposed to an artist). And you needn't worry about it being inaccessible, there's nothing I won't listen to.


----------



## webfreak (Feb 7, 2010)

ash0man said:


> Well I just came back after completely forgetting about posting this, and there's a wealth of recommendations. Thanks, all.
> 
> One more thing: Is there a specific CD which any of you could recommend to get me started, if I said I was interested in the Romantic era?


ash0man, I recommend you listen to classical music radio stations. Personally, I listen to WRTI. They're currently having a membership drive, but when that's over (it should be fairly soon), they'll return to normal programming, which will expose you to a wide variety of the finest classical music.

http://www.wrti.org/


----------



## Head_case (Feb 5, 2010)

ash0man said:


> Rachel's certainly do look interesting, and according to last.fm they are post-rock, so I'll definitely check them out.
> 
> As for listening to the "mainstream classical", that's kind of what I had in mind - to crack the well known stuff before moving on to more specialised genres and eras. I'll gladly take any recommendations on early 20th century stuff though (preferably a specific CD, as opposed to an artist). And you needn't worry about it being inaccessible, there's nothing I won't listen to.


Yeah - Rachels are very interesting. New album coming out soon - woohoo! I hope it comes out on vinyl this time 

I see what you mean about mainstream. It just isn't my bag though. You might be able to find classical introduction CDs, which cover individual composers as a series - so they would pick out the most popular pieces written by a composer. For example - the Russian Borodin - Polotsvian (sp?) Dances and his String Quartet No.2 (transcribed for a small string orchestra).

Here's one 20th century CD (composer) which I'd recommend as a starting point:

Gorecki's Eines Kleines Requiem, Harpsichord Concerto and others:










and for choral music:


----------



## tremende (Sep 29, 2014)

*If you are interested in Bach, I written special blog post about it...*

I managed to double-post but cannot delete. Please remove this post. Thank you for your help.


----------



## tremende (Sep 29, 2014)

*If you are interested in Bach, I have written special blog post about it...*

I have written special post for beginners willing to start to listen to Johann Sebastian Bach with title:

*How to start listening to J. S. Bach / organ music*
and subtitle: *Classical music for dummies*

here is the link: http://musicblog.tremende.com/2014/09/28/how-to-start-listening-to-j-s-bach-organ-music-or-classical-music-for-dummies/

Let me know what you think about it :tiphat:


----------



## echmain (Jan 18, 2013)

For starters, it might be nice if you didn't resurrect a 4 year old thread and then hijack it to tell us about your own site.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

OOHHHH! Yes! I just saw that!!! :lol::lol:


----------

